# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  cách xem phim ảnh trung thực trên màn hình 16:9 như thế nào ?

## inbaongoc007

chào các bạn, có cách nào xem phim ảnh trên màn hình 16:9 cho đúng tỉ lệ của ảnh thật không (tức cũng giống như xem trên màn hình 4:3 vậy). mình thấy trên màn hình 16:9 thì ảnh sẽ bị lùn và mập, ví dụ: khi thiết kế quả đất hoặc vật có hình tròn thì trên màn hình 16:9 buộc phải là elip. mà elíp thế nào để thực sự là tròn, như những hình vẽ tay mập ốm thế nào đâu thể xác định được chuẩn. còn xem ảnh người ốm vẫn thấy mập. bạn nào biết cách khắc phục hãy chỉ dẫn rất cảm ơn !

----------


## ngoc76hoang

*trả lời: cách xem phim ảnh trung thực trên màn hình 16:9 như thế nào ?*

vấn đề của bạn liên quan đến cài đặt hiển thị (pc/laptop).
chỉ cần chỉnh độ phân giải hiển thị cho phù hợp với loại màn hình đang sử dụng là ok.

lưu ý: phải cài đặt đầy đủ trình điều khiển thiết bị (driver) trước mới có thể chỉnh độ phân giải màn hình.

----------

